# I think my cockatiel just farted?



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

I had him on my shoulder and I could hear a weird noise next to my ear. It was either a fart or maybe his stomach making funny noises because he was hungry?


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

As far as I know birds don't fart. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

http://m.popsci.com/environment/article/2009-05/it-true-birds-cant-fart
Interesting.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

KatiaAnn said:


> http://m.popsci.com/environment/article/2009-05/it-true-birds-cant-fart
> Interesting.


Lol
The photo is so funny


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I swear I had a budgie that farted once
I was told it wasn't possible but who knows...to this day I still haven't figured out what else it was


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread has several links on the subject. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27781 The majority opinion seems to be that birds can do it!

It also has some links on whether seagulls explode when they eat Alka Seltzer. They don't.


----------

